# Sneezing hedgehog



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone! Sorry for another long winded novel.

So the past two nights my boyfriend and I were bad and did not take out Ellie. Tonight, I really wanted to give her a bath. I saw a lot of dry flakey skin in her potty tray, and she had horrible poopy boots! I took her off her wheel for bath time. That was the first thing we did tonight. It was her usual bath-- just oats soaked in water with an olive oil drizzle.

After a bath, we snuggle and rub her dry with a towel. Ever since her bath, she's been sneezing. Like 2-3 sneezes a minute. I put her in her cage figuring her heat lamp would be good but she was sneezing like crazy and I felt SO bad, so now she's laying on top of me in her snuggle sack, half of which is additionally under a nice warm blankey.

Our heat is an "auto" heat only and kicks on only when it gets below a temp we set-- 74. It rarely kicks on. I always think it's cold in the apartment, and my boyfriend (who is thin) thinks it's warm. Do you think her extreme sneezing was from being cold? Since being in her sack, she has not sneezed. I think she's now sound asleep. I told my boyfriend to look out for her licking her nose, and we don't think she has been but we will have to make sure. Additionally, tonight was the first time we put out new food. Of course we didn't do many pieces. He was thinking maybe she's allergic to it? I just think she was fine before we grabbed her for her bath... So.. Yeah.

Any thoughts would be great! I know I'm probably over worrying, I just wanted to hear thoughts! Thanks all








for always giving me great advice and listening to my woes!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi! So I'm not to experienced with hedgehogs but I may have an idea as to why your hedgie started sneezing after the bath. She may have actually gotten some bath water up her nose. That causes my hedgehog to sometimes sneeze when i give her a bath. 

But just keep an eye on her for the next few days. Check get eating habits and her activity level


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool! Thanks!!  I never thought of that. 

She ate a lot still, and wheeled, so hopefully she is fine. But you bet I will still keep an eye out!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

If you suspect that your air temp is too cold then watch out for respiratory problems. If not, then maybe some bath water just got into her nose hehe. I doubt the hedgie will be allergic to their own dry, flaky skin or unless you use wood shavings.


----------

